

What Intersections Would Look Like in a World of Driverless Cars - tpatke
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/technology/2012/03/what-intersections-would-look-world-driverless-cars/1377/

======
pavel_lishin
I'd like to see a simulation of what happens when a random factor (deer,
child, drunk bicyclist) enters the intersection. (Not because it's a valid
criticism - they can just as easily stumble onto a roadway - but because I
think it would look amusing.)

An actual problem with this, though, is that it would probably be terrifying
at first from inside the car.

